# What should I do to study better in medical school?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Many people think that once they get enrolled in a good medical college, their job is done. However, it's certainly not it. The process of becoming a doctor as a medical student is adventurous and tricky. Besides, it's a path of hard work and practice to meet the criteria of excellence. As a new medical student, it might get tough to comprehend such entities at first. However, if you are a new medical student struggling to find the start to the course, then stay put.
One of the first things that you need to do as a new medical student is to concentrate more. Whenever you are studying keep your internet off and stay away from social media. That's because social media can be pretty distracting for obvious reasons.


----------

